# Hypertherm plasma cutter



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

I took a gamble and paid 100 dollars for one, it is a hypermax 1000 g3. Local tractor place had it setting on the shelf for4-5 months I finally asked about it. They had sent it to airgas and they said the main board was bad. I'm fixin to see if I can find some kind of troubleshooting manual online, did I get burnt?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

bluefarmer said:


> did I get burnt?


Only if you get it working and don't wear gloves.

Ralph

Mind is gone!


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

The red offset line is lit up when plugged in and turned on☹


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Only depends on how much a board costs if thats the problem. I know I paid a lot more than a $100 Fo army Cutmaster 52


----------

